# Your Thoughts On Militias?



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

What are your thoughts on militias? Me personally, I'd stay far far away from them. I think their intentions are good, for the most part, but misguided. Saw a show a couple weeks ago on militias and watched this vid on youtube about Watchmen Of America. This show that was on Discovery is called Militia Rising. There seems to be a growing militia movement in this country that coincides with prepping. Anyway, what's everyone's thoughts?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Depends upon the group. Kind of like asking my thoughts on cars.
Organization, preparedness, etc., that is a good thing. Fat boys in cheap cammies sporting goatees and ranger rolled patrol caps...:grin:


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just remember; we are the militia. All of us.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Denton said:


> Depends upon the group. Kind of like asking my thoughts on cars.
> Organization, preparedness, etc., that is a good thing. Fat boys in cheap cammies sporting goatees and ranger rolled patrol caps...:grin:


 Damn ya beat me to it. And I tend to stay away from mall ninjas , had one slight experience with a "militia" in NorCal , they couldn't shoot , had no survival skills , no wilderness skills , no opsec and most were so outa shape they'd drop from carrying their own ruck a few miles , but hey they sure did have every "tacticool" gadget in the world on their firearms , the majority of which were maintained at pisspoor levels.

These were folks stupid enough to walk down the center of a gravel road and wonder where the noise was coming from.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

^^^^^^^


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Just depends. We've got a pretty good one here in SC comprised of almost exclusively ex-military and they seem to be well-organized and prepared.

I'm not sure the purpose of any state militia, but at least we are still free enough to form them at our discretion and I think there is something to be said for that.

And oh, btw, I wouldn't let someone's appearance cause me to underestimate them in any way, shape, form or fashion. I learned my lesson a long time ago about that and it cost me a busted orbital eye socket.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The militias in the eighties were hounded by the feds and any that had any good people and organization were infiltrated by fbi spies.

If you form one, make sure you know everybody or all are interconnected and someone will swear a blood oath for their pledge's loyalty. 

Above all, keep it secret! If you train do it in civvies. Live fire exercise, use 22 rim fire to keep noise down.

Plan nothing that can be consider seditious or preemptive. Plenty were busted for this act. You will most likely have a traitor in you midst. 

If you inherit an informer or a special agent, they will leave after they are satisfied there is no fed law violation in your organization.

Use frs radios for comm. Anything higher in power will be monitored. Use no phrasing on air that will indicate type of activity.

Understand spectrum analyzers can spot rf traffic instantly. 

Keep it legal in all respects and keep away from nfa weapons.

Unless you are in an area where everybody wears cammo, keep it off for everyday use. No need to be taken note of.

Get ex military people to train you. get leaders who can lead not just the most popular bubba.

Learn to operate together, learn military tactics, fieldcraft and sit back and wait.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Y'all watch that video and see just exactly what a buncha screwed clowns that Arizona group is , take a look at their movement tactics along the border , a buncha freaking sitting ducks..............and the backpack the guy walked up and KICKED , he's lucky it was just left by a coupla scared mojados , might seem harsh but I'd have laughed my ass off if it had gone skyhigh on him. 

Having lived in the border regions , well these clowns aren't going to interdict diddly squat and if they encounter *real* drug runners , who are mostly operating at night anyhow , well at such time these bozos are apt to find out just exactly how inept they really are.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Jazzman said:


> Y'all watch that video and see just exactly what a buncha screwed clowns that Arizona group is , take a look at their movement tactics along the border , a buncha freaking sitting ducks..............and the backpack the guy walked up and KICKED , he's lucky it was just left by a coupla scared mojados , might seem harsh but I'd have laughed my ass off if it had gone skyhigh on him.
> 
> Having lived in the border regions , well these clowns aren't going to interdict diddly squat and if they encounter *real* drug runners , who are mostly operating at night anyhow , well at such time these bozos are apt to find out just exactly how inept they really are.


Yah, the guys in Arizona are really pushing it. They could easily find themselves in handcuffs. They have no authority and are directing people to put their hands up while pointing live guns at them. They are just begging for an accident to happen. It just seems so many of these people are gear queers who never served a day in their life. I'm sure some of the groups do get people who have served honorably, but most of them apparently haven't. And they bestow a rank on themselves far above their capable knowledge. Look at the "Colonel" running the Indiana outfit. So what are these guys expecting to do? In a SHTF situation, they're going to roll into my AO and announce themselves as a militia and say "ok, we've got it from here". I don't think so. I'd send them packing. And the guys running around Florida driving down city streets in a van full of guys with AR's and AK's. Not sure that is totally legal either. But then, I'm not in Florida so I don't know their state laws. But still, I can't imagine if they were pulled over, it would be a rather intense situation. I don't know. Maybe I don't find it all that appealing from what I've seen since I did serve in the real Army and I just don't see the structure and professionalism that I'm used too. Just seems to be that in a real SHTF situation, some of these guys are going to accidentally kill each other.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I think these kinds of groups are good when not taken over the top. Those guys patrolling the border are just asking for trouble. but a group working together to take care of each other I see as a good thing. Me personally I don't think I could ever do anything like that, Just not good at taking orders and being told what to do, I think the bigger reason why I never enlisted in the Military. Groups being prepared is one thing, guys running around thinking they are going to be the Law is a whole another can of worms........


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Militias can be just like Preppers, good or bad. I would advise preppers into looking into Militias in their areas. Never know when you might need armed, reasonably well trained friends. At the very least, and the local Militias turn out to be gun-tooting bubbas, you'll know to stay away from them if something ever happens.

To anybody looking to start one, as already stated in this thread, go low key, only recruit people you absolutely trust, and be on the look out of any potential infiltrators. The Hutaree and 241 group in Alaska (I think) both found that one out the hard way.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

IMHO. Trouble looking for a place to happen. No matter how low key or of good intent, groups will not be able to stay under the radar. We're, even as individuals, are already on someones radar.


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> View attachment 1080


LMFAO.......did they use a tent to make this guys uniform??


----------



## brimstone (Nov 9, 2012)

It seems like every time I see an organized militia it is full of fat-ass wannabe military with no idea what the hell they are doing. They spend more time on uniforms and looking tacticool than actual training. There are some good groups out there, but I would bet they are more likely to be the one to find you rather than have open recruiting. 

I prefer to spend my time working with my neighbors to make sure that they are prepared for SHTF. I want them stocked with food, water, supplies and defensive weaponry. I take my neighbors shooting as often as they will go with me and discuss "what if" scenarios along the way. Who you can trust and how you will survive/defend locally seems like a better use of my time.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I know zilch about militias but I should imagine they have fairly tight rules about who can join which can't be bad.
For example if somebody is sloppy and unsafe with firearm handling, or his bushcraft, mapreading and camouflage skills etc weren't up to scratch, or he's a boring whiney pain they'd tell him "sorry bub we can't carry passengers, go join the boy scouts".
Incidentally as regards general fitness, that's only important in stuff like long route marches, but i can't see anybody wanting to do much of that in a SHTF world. If somebody is fit enough to just pull a trigger, they'll do..
As for militias training in the field together, that's surely a good idea- _"True warriors are fierce, because their training is fierce"-Miyamoto Musashi (samurai 1584-1645) _


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> I know zilch about militias but I should imagine they have fairly tight rules about who can join which can't be bad.
> For example if somebody is sloppy and unsafe with firearm handling, or his bushcraft, mapreading and camouflage skills etc weren't up to scratch, or he's a boring whiney pain they'd tell him "sorry bub we can't carry passengers, go join the boy scouts".
> Incidentally as regards general fitness, that's only important in stuff like long route marches, but i can't see anybody wanting to do much of that in a SHTF world. If somebody is fit enough to just pull a trigger, they'll do..
> As for militias training in the field together, that's surely a good idea- _"True warriors are fierce, because their training is fierce"-Miyamoto Musashi (samurai 1584-1645) _


Great post, Jim. The militias helped get our country going and they will a major force towards saving our country from our evil government some day. Sometimes the people who criticize militias have never been a part of one. There's a good possibility the critics wouldn't stand a chance to qualify.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> I know zilch about militias but I should imagine they have fairly tight rules about who can join which can't be bad.
> For example if somebody is sloppy and unsafe with firearm handling, or his bushcraft, mapreading and camouflage skills etc weren't up to scratch, or he's a boring whiney pain they'd tell him "sorry bub we can't carry passengers, go join the boy scouts".
> Incidentally as regards general fitness, that's only important in stuff like long route marches, but i can't see anybody wanting to do much of that in a SHTF world. If somebody is fit enough to just pull a trigger, they'll do..
> As for militias training in the field together, that's surely a good idea- _"True warriors are fierce, because their training is fierce"-Miyamoto Musashi (samurai 1584-1645) _


 Really? So you think the clowns in said video had any of the commodities you cite? Perhaps you need to watch that video. And there is a rich irony in the fact that you quote from the Go Rin No Sho in support of a buncha jackasses engaged primarily in a circle jerk of mutual ego masturbation and fantasy.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Jazzman said:


> Really? So you think the clowns in said video had any of the commodities you cite? Perhaps you need to watch that video. And there is a rich irony in the fact that you quote from the Go Rin No Sho in support of a buncha jackasses engaged primarily in a circle jerk of mutual ego masturbation and fantasy.


I didn't watch the vid because it was 45 mins long and my attention span for most vids is only 5 minutes..
Anyway I've seen other militia clips on youtube, they all know how to handle guns. 
By contrast, if you joined a non-militia group formed of local neighbours without proper training one of them would probably shoot your balls off by accident, so I know I'd certainly feel safer in a properly-trained militia group..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No self appointed Militia will enforce it's will on us. They are the type of groups than can quickly turn in to something just as bad as what we are fighting.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> No self appointed Militia will enforce it's will on us. They are the type of groups than can quickly turn in to something just as bad as what we are fighting.


True, but so can gangs, and at least on the average, Militias aren't typically interested in criminal acts before everything goes to hell. If you're worried about a Militia trying to enforce it's will on you or your area, the best thing to stop that would be to be a part of the local militia, and then you help can steer it's actions in a direction you could prefer.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

It amazes me how we speak to and of each other........


----------



## Puppage (Nov 11, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> Just remember; we are the militia. All of us.


Absolutely correct! We The People have always been the militia.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

'Militia' is an emotive word and conjures up images of people in camo gear.
That's fine, but as an alternative some groups might prefer to call themselves something else like 'Lexington Home Guard', 'Anaheim Home Guard', 'Lafayetteville Home Guard' etc, consisting of groups of neighbours who wear civilian clothes who meet up down the range now and then for shooting practice, or go out together into the boonies to do camping and bushcraft etc, a bit like militia but with a more relaxed approach.
They could provide themselves with armbands, badges and bumper stickers etc to foster a sense of unit morale.

PS- it was Churchill who first conjured up the name 'Home Guard' in 1940; before that they were known as 'Local Defence Volunteers'


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

I cant belive i watched the hole video, i enjoyed it though. 
i dont really know what i think about militia's, i do feel that
being fat ( even though a great disadvantage because of health, stamina, ect )
doesnt mean you cant form a militia. Of course im not a expert on the subject infact
i only know very little most i learned from this clip

-Anthony


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> 'Militia' is an emotive word and conjures up images of people in camo gear.
> That's fine, but as an alternative some groups might prefer to call themselves something else like 'Lexington Home Guard', 'Anaheim Home Guard', 'Lafayetteville Home Guard' etc, consisting of groups of neighbours who wear civilian clothes who meet up down the range now and then for shooting practice, or go out together into the boonies to do camping and bushcraft etc, a bit like militia but with a more relaxed approach.
> They could provide themselves with armbands, badges and bumper stickers etc to foster a sense of unit morale.
> 
> PS- it was Churchill who first conjured up the name 'Home Guard' in 1940; before that they were known as 'Local Defence Volunteers'


Home Guard, State Defense Force or Guard, Community or Civil Defense forces, Militia, Neighborhood Watch on steroids, whatever, the name maybe different, but a lot of the time, the spirit is the same.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

When I think militia, patriot comes to mind. But no man is an island, it will be a rare one should things goes south that can survive on his own. The number one quility I would look for in allies/militia is how they feel about one foundation, the United States Constitution. Remember "extremism in defense of liberty is no vice".jmho


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

So, who's in charge when the S hits the Fan? Which militia is going to feel they are the authority? How is that going to go over with other militias in the area? What if some self appointed Colonel, General, whatever who has no military or combat experience decides his militia knows what's best for you and your family? I just see it being a bigger cluster f*** than what people think it will be. Groups of friends, neighbors just banding together to defend their homes/neighborhood doesn't seem to be that big of a deal. It's the jackwagons in the vid running around Arizona pointing their weapons at people and telling them to hold up their hands are the ones that really concern me.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im sure that is pre organized who will be in charge. i would join one for the training and fun of it. but not if people didnt have thier head screwed on right and had wierd assed politics or religion...

heres how to find a local malitia.

http://wramsite.com/page/state-groups


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> So, who's in charge when the S hits the Fan? Which militia is going to feel they are the authority? How is that going to go over with other militias in the area? What if some self appointed Colonel, General, whatever who has no military or combat experience decides his militia knows what's best for you and your family? I just see it being a bigger cluster f*** than what people think it will be. Groups of friends, neighbors just banding together to defend their homes/neighborhood doesn't seem to be that big of a deal. It's the jackwagons in the vid running around Arizona pointing their weapons at people and telling them to hold up their hands are the ones that really concern me.


The jackwagons in AZ [vid] are simply 'border guards'......
protecting [as they feel necessary] the illegal immigration....
Not to be confused with the fat boy in IN......a BOL group.....
nor to be confused with the FL group.....a BOL group for
disaster relief of it's members' families.......
Three each and separate categories.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

If we fall for 'criticism' of others.....
we are no better than the worst of them that we
'claim' to fight against.........!!!!!

Here is how simple it really is......
United we stand...Divided we fall !

We can't even unite on this forum 100%....!
We look down our nose at one another
[not all of us, or not even many of us....but you see it]
and we, being members here for a common cause, 
can't even discuss shit sometimes without getting snobby
and shitty to someone else in a simple reply.
If we can't be civil towards each other.....even on a forum
about a cause that we come together for....how the fuk
do you think we can survive.....even the mildest of tribulation ????????


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

even people like me would have a use even ifn it was just to reload ammo and tell bedtime stories.

OF THE FRONT LINES lol


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I would remain useful in some way. Many skill sets are important to well organized militias.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

I really like the principle. But, as if I'm not on a list, does joining these militia's put a target on one? Maybe I'm getting paranoid?Hmmmmmmmm


shotlady said:


> im sure that is pre organized who will be in charge. i would join one for the training and fun of it. but not if people didnt have thier head screwed on right and had wierd assed politics or religion...
> 
> heres how to find a local malitia.
> 
> http://wramsite.com/page/state-groups


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

ozo said:


> The jackwagons in AZ [vid] are simply 'border guards'......
> protecting [as they feel necessary] the illegal immigration....
> Not to be confused with the fat boy in IN......a BOL group.....
> nor to be confused with the FL group.....a BOL group for
> ...


But under what authority do they have to run around the desert and point loaded guns at people? They don't.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Sr40ken said:


> I really like the priciple. But, as if I'm not on a list, does joining these militia's put a target on one? Maybe I'm getting paranoid?Hmmmmmmmm


Yes, it does put you on a list joining a militia. But then, so does being on this forum.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

shotlady said:


> even people like me would have a use even ifn it was just to reload ammo and tell bedtime stories.
> 
> OF THE FRONT LINES lol


Oh, I think you would be put to better use than reloading. You have more training than the majority of non-military here. Myself included. I figure you could probably shoot the wings off a gnat at 100 yards. ::rambo::

You should come home to Texas, we need all the good people we can get.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i do need to come home, but dont know how to. i really need to go back go be who god made me to be be.

i have been here 14 yrs and wonder ifn the texan populace would smell ca on me and well- linch me. i kinda feel like i dont belong in either place, specially not my corporate job with executive councils and all. how did i go from horse training to here? how did i get so far away from who i am? or did i come here to realize theres people out there that would love the country girl i am. and thats really who im spose to be. i dont know...

ima damn good shot  you caught me.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> Yes, it does put you on a list joining a militia. But then, so does being on this forum.


Being that I have politely made my opinion on gun control known to my senators I would say they may be aware of me. I ain't layin' down.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i do need to come home, but dont know how to. i really need to go back go be who god made me to be be.
> 
> i have been here 14 yrs and wonder ifn the texan populace would smell ca on me and well- linch me. i kinda feel like i dont belong in either place, specially not my corporate job with executive councils and all. how did i go from horse training to here? how did i get so far away from who i am? or did i come here to realize theres people out there that would love the country girl i am. and thats really who im spose to be. i dont know...
> 
> ima damn good shot  you caught me.


I to miss Texas. I lived in the Dallas area for 10 years. My best friend ever is from Seven Points. If I were to move from Missouri it would be to east Texas. I grew up after joining the service in Texas, it has my heart. Great people for sure.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i do need to come home, but dont know how to. i really need to go back go be who god made me to be be.
> 
> i have been here 14 yrs and wonder ifn the texan populace would smell ca on me and well- linch me. i kinda feel like i dont belong in either place,


You can take the girl out of Texas but you can't take Texas out of the girl. You still got the attitude. Anyone who wouldn't welcome you back doesn't need to be here in the first place.

And this is from a Yankee who has been here for about 30 yrs. I grew up in the north but knew I was home when I got here. Married a native Texan and we been together about 25yrs. Hell, we still like each other. :grin:


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

hell my uncle married a yankee. the only one since the civil war... its a dirty family secret. but i really like aunt shiela.
we knew we lost him long a go when he signed up to be a dem lol


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i do need to come home, but dont know how to. i really need to go back go be who god made me to be be.
> 
> i have been here 14 yrs and wonder ifn the texan populace would smell ca on me and well- linch me. i kinda feel like i dont belong in either place, specially not my corporate job with executive councils and all. how did i go from horse training to here? how did i get so far away from who i am? or did i come here to realize theres people out there that would love the country girl i am. and thats really who im spose to be. i dont know...
> 
> ima damn good shot  you caught me.


 Nahhhh , you'd just be fine , I get back and forth quite frequently , in point of fact it's more like folks in other places can smell the Texas on you , and born a Texan/Texican/Texian..well you'll *always* be one..................by the way I don't know how extensively you've explored the Golden State , but there's many a portion with more in common with Texas and Wyo/Mont/Idaho etc on a sociopolitical level than with the popular concept of Calif , along with HHUUGGGEEE variances in terrain and fauna and flora , if you have never had the chance then get up to see Shastsa , Mt. Lassen , Castle Crags , Ruth Lake etc.

Hit those cold clear Glacier ponds at the top of 4 sometime , check out Coulterville and Hornitos , maybe get up to Modoc county ( one of the least populated counties in the lower 48 save those in the Big Empty ( Big Bend region) for the Great Ground Squirrel shoot , and if you go to one of the GG shoots........estimate the ammunition you think you'll need...........then triple it.and you'll still run out.

Closer to you , run up 101 and over the Cuesta Grade and then run out 58 and explore the La Panza/Pozo backcountry and look at the Tule Elk and the Condors , make sure to visit the Pozo Saloon and if you get to Paso get someone to run down the connection to the James Boys...........hell I could give you a thousand and one backroads and interesting places just from the Central Coast there inland to the Bitterwater......

But that aside............keep in mind that in the case of Texas.......you CAN go home again , you can take the Texan out of Texas but you can never take the Texas out of a native Texan..........


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> But under what authority do they have to run around the desert and point loaded guns at people? They don't.


 Yeah well they'll run into the wrong buncha folks out hunting Javelina or something sometime and may just get their collective asses shot off , I know I wouldn't take right kindly to their bullshit.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Jazzman said:


> Nahhhh , you'd just be fine , I get back and forth quite frequently , in point of fact it's more like folks in other places can smell the Texas on you , and born a Texan/Texican/Texian..well you'll *always* be one..................by the way I don't know how extensively you've explored the Golden State , but there's many a portion with more in common with Texas and Wyo/Mont/Idaho etc on a sociopolitical level than with the popular concept of Calif , along with HHUUGGGEEE variances in terrain and fauna and flora , if you have never had the chance then get up to see Shastsa , Mt. Lassen , Castle Crags , Ruth Lake etc.
> 
> Hit those cold clear Glacier ponds at the top of 4 sometime , check out Coulterville and Hornitos , maybe get up to Modoc county ( one of the least populated counties in the lower 48 save those in the Big Empty ( Big Bend region) for the Great Ground Squirrel shoot , and if you go to one of the GG shoots........estimate the ammunition you think you'll need...........then triple it.and you'll still run out.
> 
> ...


i lived in auburn ca for about 8yrs. placer county. know all the back roads, dirt roads and swimming holes from auburn to lake tahoe. was a big fan of my rock climbing and boonies stomping. i miss being up there. really do. i miss the type of people. los angeles has some good people. but some of them are kinda doushie. went to colfax high school. my  last foster parents were there. stayed till i was about 25 then went back to tx. abiline. 
im so keen on the beauty of norcal. the people of norcal- its just so nice.

but ive got this strange mix of hippie ******* executive city gal with a buncha ammo thing going on. lol


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

There was talk at one time about splitting California in half. The north half would go to the Americans and the south half would stay with the Hollywood crowd. How about it? Anyone for a North California?


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> But under what authority do they have to run around the desert and point loaded guns at people? They don't.


I didn't say I wanted to be one of them....or be with them.
I also did not say I wouldn't.
Their 'agenda' is to protect the US border from illegal immigrants......
something our own gov't doesn't seem to care to task.

You are 41yrs old.......
you have seen the cost to this country from illegal immigration......
Or, at least, you should be aware of it by now.

Once they cross the border....you know, the people that the loaded guns are pointed at........
they have become criminals !
That is simply our law in the US.

Are you saying that they are human beings.....and no one has the right to point a 
loaded gun at them.......
Even if they are, by our US laws, criminals.....?????

Where do you draw the line? Where do you bend the law?
If you believe that should be done, then you don't follow our US Constitution. 
Simple as that.

How many 'illegals' voted in the last presidential election? Or the ones before?
Are you happy with the results of this past Nov 6th?

These guys [vid] go play 'cowboy' in the desert to try and do their small part
to protect our borders........and you condemn them????????????

I wish I knew how many people did not care for their own freedoms in this country......
I bet, if I second guessed it.....I damn sure would not have offered to put my
narrow little lily-white ass on the line to fight for freedom for others !
nuff fukkn said !


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Could always join Oregon and help us swing the Green vote. I think were currently stuck at 49%-52%. Unfortunately Greens dont vote as often as most.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Most militias post a 'Creed' at the top of their website page, for example here's a brief extract from one which looks alright to me as it indicates they only want mature sensible decent men and women-

_"Every member has indicated that they will preserve, protect and defend the Constitution. Members access to the site is limited to those individuals that will respect one another. Individuals that are disrespectful of others will be reprimanded and then banished from the site"_


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

ozo said:


> I didn't say I wanted to be one of them....or be with them.
> I also did not say I wouldn't.
> Their 'agenda' is to protect the US border from illegal immigrants......
> something our own gov't doesn't seem to care to task.
> ...


Lol, I don't know what you're getting so upset about. Evidently you are incapable of having a conversation with others who don't agree with your point of view. That's your problem I guess. I used to live in Arizona. We used to go 4 wheeling down near the Chiricahua's on the border. So if I'm out 4 wheeling, and these assholes think I'm a drug runner just because I'm out there having fun, they have the right to detain me and point loaded weapons at me? I don't think so. I was in the military at the time, and since Arizona is a right to carry state, I took full advantage of that. So did all my friends. It will not be a good situation when the day comes they point their rifles at the wrong group and find themselves up on Federal charges.

We have a border patrol already. And I know some of the agents who work on the border. They work very hard and do their job with integrity and dignity. It's the administration that is messing things up. So, if you want the borders protected, vote the Libs out of office and put someone in there that will actually enforce the law. And yes, illegals, regardless what you think, are human beings. Do I think they all should be deported? Hell yes. I have no problem with legal immigration, and get very frustrated with the government that they allow this shit to continue down there. My Unit was even put down on the border after 9/11 to augment the Border Patrol before we were back in the Mid East. (Yup, I'm a combat veteran too). Anyway, guess what, we weren't allowed to have our M16's with us. That's right, we could take incoming fire on the border, but weren't allowed to return it. And that was under the Bush admin. Even though I'm a die hard conservative, both parties have some retarded ideas.

My point is, we already have a Border Patrol. It's not them that are allowing the illegals to come across the border. It's the government who is tying the hands of the guys on the front lines. So we need to vote in people in Washington who are actually willing to enforce the laws, like Sheriff Joe Arpaio in Maricopa County. These militia guys someday are going to agress the wrong group and end up in serious shit. Now, if their intention was to report suspicious activity to the proper authorities, I'm all for that. And to have a weapon on you for protection is fine too. But to act as a police force when you have no authority can get you in some serious trouble. I used to be a police officer before becoming a firefighter. I can tell you these guys are going to end up in some serious shit someday. Regardless of what you think, we are still a nation of laws. And unlike you, I don't regret the service to my country. I love my children and family, that is why I served. I'd still be serving today if I didn't get injured and ended up being coded P3, unfit for combat duty and discharged.

You need to chill out and understand not everyone is going to view things the way you do. The sooner you realize that, the sooner you'll enjoy forums like this more. We all come here to share our views, be it different or the same. We discuss, share ideas and learn from each other. The concept of a militia is a good one. So my suggestion is to these yahoos that want to run around and play Rambo, join a real militia, such as the Army, Marines, etc. On the issue of militias, we are going to have to agree to disagree.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i will talk with my friends about this today when i go to their house so we can play in the snow.
i would wonder how do you know they are just good normal people that like to train. and not all wierd n shit. how do you know?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i would wonder how do you know they are just good normal people that like to train. and not all wierd n shit. how do you know?


That is the ultimate question.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i will talk with my friends about this today when i go to their house so we can play in the snow.
> i would wonder how do you know they are just good normal people that like to train. and not all wierd n shit. how do you know?


That's the million dollar question. How do you know which militia is going to get you on the governments "watch list", and which ones are just forming to defend and protect their families and neighborhoods. My problem is with the militias that feel they should organize to become "the law", which in itself will lead to more tyranny if you don't comply/conform to their ideologies. This is why I don't care for the mindset of the guys in Arizona. They feel "they" are the the law and want to impose their "will" on others. So when you have multiple militias whose intent is to bring order to chaos, who is going to be right? Who will feel they have the ultimate authority? Again, it leads to more tyranny.

Organizing to protect/defend friends and family is a noble thing. But when you decide your going to impose your "pseudo laws" on others, that's where the real problem lies. Such as on the "far fetched" show, Revolution. Most of the guys I serve with on the fire department are hunters, etc. and no doubt in times of crisis we would band together to protect our own. But I don't see where we would start patrolling and looking to impose our view of the law. Whose to say we're right and everyone else is wrong.

I don't think you'll have any problems banding together with family and friends to protect/defend each other in a SHTF/WROL scenario. But I personally wouldn't let too many people know about it either. If it were me, I'd keep it low key. Get your BOL established and put a plan into place how you will protect/defend it, who will be included based on what they have to offer the group, etc.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey OZO.................just exactly how much direct experience do you have living in the border regions? Because it really seems like you're blowing a buncha smoke courtesy of indoctrination courtesy of idiots within the screaming crowd that are just as bad in the end as the screaming idiots who want no restrictions whatsoever ( La Mecha etc) , both sets of fanatics are equally useless. 

And bluntly , if this bunch of militia jackasses were to run into a bunch of the guys I hunt with and I in these regions ( and yes I do get around and yes I do hunt the border regions) and pull their bullshit they'd have themselves a rather serious problem , I'm not about to answer any of their damn questions and I'm not about to lay down a weapon because a buncah fatass wannabe Rambos with *extremely* shitty tactics think they're invulnerable and want to walk up on me with " black rifles"............you get my drift here. 

Take for example that shack in the video , if it had been two serious and trained individuals instead of a couple of scared shitless mojados then the whole damn bunch of socalled militia would have been cut to shreds in a matter of seconds , this is a FACT and it has been discussed with other folks present HERE *privately* that actually know what the f*** they're about. 

And guess what Mr. Fantasy , the *actual* bad guys on the south side of the line are one HELL of a lot more competent than these clowns , and as I stated they are interdicting NOTHING WHATSOEVER , NADA , zip , zero , for the majority the wets and the dope aren't moving during daylight hours.this again is FACT whether fantasy based individuals such as yourself wish to acknowledge it or not. 

And don't even bother yapping back at me , I won't go into the hows and whys of why and how I know these things , it's none of YOUR goddamned business , suffice to say that you're about as full of shit as the original Xmas Goose on this subject and it shows when you start flapping from your nether regions via your keyboard. 

I'll bloody well damned goldplated gaurantee that at this juncture the Sinaloa C and their adjuncts in Phoenix , Tempe , Sierra Vista , on the Tohono O'odgam res etc are LAUGHING at these guys , and if the militia clowns EVER even become a SLIGHT irritant or interfere with the MONEY then they'll be expeditiously REMOVED , and if their corpses are even found it will ONLY be to illustrate a point. 

And frankly if this is too brutally honest for ya , I really don't care in the least , since all you've put forth at this juncture is a buncha chest-thumping Walter Mitty bullshit.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Jazzman said:


> Hey OZO.................just exactly how much direct experience do you have living in the border regions? Because it really seems like you're blowing a buncha smoke courtesy of indoctrination courtesy of idiots within the screaming crowd that are just as bad in the end as the screaming idiots who want no restrictions whatsoever ( La Mecha etc) , both sets of fanatics are equally useless.
> 
> And bluntly , if this bunch of militia jackasses were to run into a bunch of the guys I hunt with and I in these regions ( and yes I do get around and yes I do hunt the border regions) and pull their bullshit they'd have themselves a rather serious problem , I'm not about to answer any of their damn questions and I'm not about to lay down a weapon because a buncah fatass wannabe Rambos with *extremely* shitty tactics think they're invulnerable and want to walk up on me with " black rifles"............you get my drift here.
> 
> ...


What would have been really awesome is if those were Border Agents in the shack using it as an LP/OP. Those douche bags would of had their asses handed to them. And you're absolutely right, the runners aren't doing their thing in daylight. These chicken shits probably wouldn't dare go out there at night where they might actually run into a real adversary.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

As a Brit I'm neutral, but from what I gather on the news, Mexican illegals are entering the US to milk the system, and the traitorous commie pinko elements in the US Govt and town halls are turning a blind eye.
We've got the same immigrant problem in Britain, they come here to scrounge and are welcomed in by the lefty commies, I wish we had patriotic militia groups over here to intercept them at the entry ports..


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

shotlady said:


> im sure that is pre organized who will be in charge. i would join one for the training and fun of it. but not if people didnt have thier head screwed on right and had wierd assed politics or religion...
> 
> heres how to find a local malitia.
> 
> http://wramsite.com/page/state-groups


On that site since last year. I slacked off on activity there, but I've recently decided it was time to get back at it.


----------



## ZDUCobra (Dec 30, 2012)

I know a couple guys in what I guess could be called a "militia". They are really good guys. The only difference is that they don't call each other colonel and master sergeant or whatever these bozos in that video were doing. They love the government that has been set up by the constitution and essentially, according to the guy I know it it, are just peepers who focus on protecting themselves and their own, and will gladly stand beside the military if there were an outside threat. They don't have attachments all over their guns, keep the group small (I wouldn't even be eligible if I wanted to) and the trainers are both former Marines. From what I'm told they keep aware and up to date, but to them it's about upholding the constitution and protecting each other. I showed him this video and he agreed those "militias" are a joke. I guess to him, a group should not consider themselves a militia but moreover a family but most of all Americans, and as those things they pray they will never have a need to fire upon another American, or human for that matter, so long as they shall live.
I think they might be on to something with that mindset.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

ZDUCobra said:


> I know a couple guys in what I guess could be called a "militia". They are really good guys. The only difference is that they don't call each other colonel and master sergeant or whatever these bozos in that video were doing. They love the government that has been set up by the constitution and essentially, according to the guy I know it it, are just peepers who focus on protecting themselves and their own, and will gladly stand beside the military if there were an outside threat. They don't have attachments all over their guns, keep the group small (I wouldn't even be eligible if I wanted to) and the trainers are both former Marines. From what I'm told they keep aware and up to date, but to them it's about upholding the constitution and protecting each other. I showed him this video and he agreed those "militias" are a joke. I guess to him, a group should not consider themselves a militia but moreover a family but most of all Americans, and as those things they pray they will never have a need to fire upon another American, or human for that matter, so long as they shall live.
> I think they might be on to something with that mindset.


Good post, thank you. I agree with your friends on this matter. Sounds like they are the type of group I can respect and support.


----------

